# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Kosovo.com në ankand - 30.000 euro deri më tani

## argjenddre

Kush do të fitojë betejën virtuale për Kosovën... Emri i domenit Kosovo.com aktualisht është në shitje nga Sedo, një prej kompanive kryesore në botë për shitblerjen e emrave të domeneve.

Ankandi përfundon nesër, e enjte në orën 18:00 dhe Kosovo.com tanimë ka arritur vlerën prej 30.000 eurosh me 13 oferta sa janë paraqitur deri më tani. Shumica e ofertuesve me siguri vijnë nga Kosova, Serbia dhe Shqipëria.

Çfarë do të ndodhë nëse domeni blihet nga qeveria serbe? A do të lejojnë shqiptarët që ky domen sërish të jetë në posedim të serbëve dhe sërish të shfrytëzohet për propagandë antishqiptare, mbetet të shihet.

Vlera e këtij domeni është edhe më e madhe kur kihet parasysh se, Kosova në botë njihet më shumë me emrin Kosovo, dhe pjesa dërmuese e të huajve në internet e kërkojnë me këtë emër.

Shumë ekspertë ndërkombëtarë, kanë vlerësuar se domeni mund të kushtojë mes 300.000 e 500.000 dollarëve amerikanë. Çmimi i rezervuar në dollarë aktualisht është mes 50.000 e 100.000 $.

Vlen të theksohet se ky domen ka qenë aktiv më herët dhe ka vjellë vrer ndaj vlerave të Kosovës.

Ankandi për Kosovo.com mund të ndiqet nëpërmes *Kesaj Lidhje Te Internetit*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ore se po behemi si rss feeder ekziston nje teme e tille e hapur nga necky mjani na hapet tema te kota pa vlere

Ardi

----------

